# Anybody use Admelody thread and Organ needles?



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Does anybody here use Admelody thread and Organ needles?

-James


----------



## glhmbr (Jun 17, 2008)

Never heard of Admelody thread but use Organ needles all the time.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I have used the Organ needles. Not my first choice but they are okay.
Never used that brand of thread.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

BFC-Creations Machine Embroidery Designs Freestanding Lace Bowls etc. - You can find the thread here- it is fantastic thread. I only use for very special projects


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I use organ needles all the time but I haven't heard of that thread.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Sally,

What thread do you use for ordinary projects?

I can't find Admelody thread anywhere on that website. Can you give me a link?

-James


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

BFC-Stash Home Page

sorry had the wrong link this should take you right to it-

I use R/A and Maderia I use nothing but the 5000 + spools for my business - I have tried many threads but always come back to these two I - I use poly not rayon. They both wash well, their shean and look good for years


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I use Fufu thread and love it. I just got some Organ needles and so far they are great. I had one issue, but I have not done any testing to see if it was a needle issue.

I have tried other threads, but Fufu is stronger than the others. Do a pull test and see for youself.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Sally,

Ok, I am still confused. This appears to be the same thread DataStitch is selling as 'Melody'. It is half the cost of Madeira. If it is 'special' and half the cost why would you use Madeira at all? Do you have customers specifically requesting Madeira?

-James


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Because my embroidery business is based on selling to dog show people and I can get the exact colors I need for blending with madera and r/a. I have my designs all worked out and have no desire to recreate in another brand- now if I start having problems I will have to do some changing. I tried that once and see no reason to change what is working for me and after 6 yrs of being a vendor at shows I know my clients and exactly what they want.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Sally,

Thank you! That makes perfect sense. I hope to do something similar with Orchids. so I can totally understand needing stable colors and availability.

I must say I am impressed with Madeira so far. I have tried to set up accounts and get color cards from three major vendors. Madeira delivered their color cards yesterday, #2 just called me today, and #3 is still missing in action. These are the top three vendors. I am trying to be cautious about supplies and I want to negotiate the best deal I can when I buy my Toyota.

-James


-James


----------

